

Invite: developers can come to this iPad/tablet event for free (Mountain View) - jasonmcalacanis
https://docs.google.com/a/calacanis.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dGQtbmxyRkF1RzdoZjQ3Tkpab3p0akE6MQ&ndplr=1#gid=0

======
nhangen
Damn I wish I lived closer. Flying there and back for a 1-day is steep for me
atm, but I think it's an awesome opportunity.

------
msinghai
What is this all about?

